# no smoke



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

5 hp BRIGGS&STRATTON BUILT 1969 USES MASSIVE AMOUNT OF 30W OIL BUT DOES NOT SMOKE AT ALL ANY IDEAS? THANKS!


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

Vertical or horizontal shaft? If its vertical it may be the botton seal. Losing it there it just sort of blows or leaks in the grass. 

Mike


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, go over your seals. you might can tighten em up and stop it, or slow it. ahh just needed to add, if its the lower seal ( if its a vertical crank engine ) it'll have to be replaced. some are tempted with that stop leak crap stores sell.....it most likely will work....but i'd only use it in something not worth fixing, and won't last much longer...


----------

